# Censoring?



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Is forum censoring still working?

Please don't ban me for testing:



Spoiler



**** **** damn ******


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

weird...it didn't get censored when I just posted in a thread earlier.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> weird...it didn't get censored when I just posted in a thread earlier.





Spoiler



****?


----------

